# Moving to Ireland from UK



## pooky (16 Mar 2007)

I'm moving to Ireland from the UK as I have a small cottage I want to renovate and then live in. I have a small mortgage which will increase as I draw down stage payments for the renovation work. I intend to rent a room while the renovation work is being done. As I will be giving up my job in the UK will I be eligible for any benefits in Ireland while looking for work?


----------



## irishlinks (16 Mar 2007)

If you claim Benefits in the UK then move here - you can transfer those benefits here (Unemployment anyway). But you will not be eligble to claim from scratch here - unless you have paid at least one weeks PRSI (equivalent to NI) here in Ireland. You might not have to wait long before getting work though - unemployment is fairly low.  If you are willing to do  most things - you should find work.

Good Luck


----------



## Marie (17 Mar 2007)

pooky said:


> I'm moving to Ireland from the UK as I have a small cottage I want to renovate and then live in. I have a small mortgage which will increase as I draw down stage payments for the renovation work. I intend to rent a room while the renovation work is being done. As I will be giving up my job in the UK will I be eligible for any benefits in Ireland while looking for work?


 
An individual who voluntarily gives up work in the UK is not eligible for unemployment benefit though they are assessed for a (lower, means-tested) Department of Social Security assistance.  Both benefits are dependant on being available for work.  As you will not be available for work but renovating a cottage you need to check out your situation.  You don't mention if you are Irish.  You would need to check with the Irish Revenue commissioners your residency status (there is an 'intermediate' category of 'resident but not normally resident' which has tax and benefit implications).

You can get further information on the Irish social welfare system here:-

Department of Social Community and Family Affairs
Aras Mhic Dhiarmada, Store Street Dublin 1

Tel 353 18748444          web-site [broken link removed]


----------



## pooky (17 Mar 2007)

Thanks for info Irishlinks and Marie. I will be avaialble for work as contracters will be doing the renovations. I can claim Irish residency as my mother and father were Irish. Will look further into this as I was just looking for a "safety net" until I got work.


----------



## Marie (17 Mar 2007)

You might also find the "Moving to Ireland Tax Guide" on the Irish Inland Revenue website useful in that case.  http://www.revenue.ie/


----------



## pooky (18 Mar 2007)

Thanks Marie - lots of useful info


----------

